# Pheasant tracks?



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I live close to spencer lake and I always see pheasants on my road but today was a first when I found some mysterious turkey lookin tracks on my property but they looked a little odd and much smaller.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

they will look like small turkey tracks with a drag mark between the feet. tail on the ground draggin.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

they look like this. Sorry no size reference. Also this is from a hen so no tail drag, also it appears that this bird was just wondering around as naturally the steps would be further apart if being pursued. I was actually scouting for deer in my backyard when i flushed this bird. Who knew a hen in Warren county??? Wild or released? not sure.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

longhaulpointer said:


> they look like this. Sorry no size reference. Also this is from a hen so no tail drag, also it appears that this bird was just wondering around as naturally the steps would be further apart if being pursued. I was actually scouting for deer in my backyard when i flushed this bird. Who knew a hen in Warren county??? Wild or released? not sure.


Any fish & game clubs in your area? I know birds released on our game club wind up all over the place!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

not really. but i live close to Ceasers Creek, and i do have wild quail in back yard.


----------

